# Blackberry



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey,

I'm thinking about buying a Blackberry and i want to know if its possible to upload skype onto it over here. Does anyone know if its possible to do so or not? Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im sure its banned,


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an etisalat Blackberry and you can down load it in Dubai. I couldn't install it though as it is a company mobile so I can't confirm if it would work. Doubt it somehow.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i doubt etisalat would allow you to download software where you could make free calls LOL - im sure its not allowed...


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I must have imagined it then.

Clearly you know better despite having not tried it. But hey ho.....


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey cadas, i am guess u just went to the skype site and did it off ur phone? 
I am technologically challenged.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> Hey cadas, i am guess u just went to the skype site and did it off ur phone?
> I am technologically challenged.


Yes I just used the phone browser to go to the website and followed the links to download to the media card on the phone.

I couldnt see if it worked as my companies security policy doesn't allow employees to install anything.


----------

